# Ogura Clutch



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I Have A Ogura Clutch On A Snapper 33'' Cut Lawnrider After About 15-30 Minutes Clutch Blows Fuse I Checked Clutch Room Temp 25-34ohms It Is In Between Checked Resistance On Wiring Leading To Clutch It Is Good Checked Gaps On All Three Slots On Clutch Adjust 3 Different Settings And I Checked Relay It Is Clicking And Has 80-90 Ohms On 85 Terninal And 86 Terninal ,what Is The Ohm Reading Usualy On The Pto Switch B Com Has No Terminals That Is For Safety Circuit The A Com Starting Has Three Terminals And C Com Power From Switch Has 2 Terminals It Has The Red Push Pull Knob.also There Is A 20 Amp Fuse The Right Fuse .there Are No Numbers On Clutch But Snapper Part# 2-9232 I Found On Snapper Parts Lookup.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Blowing fuses is sometimes a symptom of a bad/shorted device, such as a clutch. Other times is a symptom of a bad connection, fuse holder, or a bad battery. I don't know what the ohmic value is for your clutch, but equally as imporatant there should have NO CONTINUITY between either wire leading to it and ground when testing with both wires disconnected.

A bad connection/fuse holder can cause high resistance, which in turn forces the charging circuit to overwork and pump too much amperage through the system.

Things to also check: battery strength (load test) terminals for corrosion, including rusty bolts; bad ground connection from the battery; bad engine to frame ground; and dirty connections such as harness plugs. Most of the time we see the fuse blowing problem (rather often too) if it isn't an immediate fuse blow (right after turning key on or turning clutch on) it's a bad fuse holder or battery/battery connection.
Paul


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

The Fuse Holder Checks Out Good On Ohm Meter Has .5-.6 Ohms The Battery I Load Tested And Good Chargeing System Is 14.5 Volts After Running For 10m Minutes Ground Connections With Meter On Dc Volts And Red Lead On Plus Lead Of Battery And Negative Lead On Battery Ground Is 0.00 Good Ground I Checked Ground On Solenoid It Is 0.00 And Clutch Ground Is 0.00 I Am Getting 12.6 Volts On A Com Side Of Pto Do You Know The Resistance On The Pto Switch I Am Thanking That It Is Bad But I Don't Know For Sure Until I Get The Ohm Readings Do You Have A Red Button Pto Switch With 3 Terminal On A Com None On B Com And 2 Terminals On C Com In Stock You Can Check And Let Me Know.


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

I Forgot To Mention When I Run A Jumper Wire From Snapper Plug Terminal To The Corrisponding Terminal And My Meter In Between The Other Terminals I Get The Correct Amp Draw Of 4.11 Amps With Igntion Switch Turned On But Not Running But When Running Resistance Goes Up And The Amps Drop To 2.60 Amps Before The Clutch Blows Fuse And Then You Have 20 Amps Going To Meter After Fuse Blows I Bypassed The Snapper Harness And Ran A Jumper Wire Straight From Battery Positive And Negative To The 2 Wires On Clutch Red And Green And Jumper Wire Fuse After 15 Minutes Blows .


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yz1331be Is The Model# Of Snapper Rider


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

2-8542 Is The Pto Switch Snapper Number Sorry For All Of The Extra Messages


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

20 amps at the switch? Could be a bad PTO switch. 14.5 volts is only .2 volts away from overcharging - should be down between 13.5 and 14.2. With that clutch engaged, eng. at full speed ammeter should only be reading about 3 to 5 amps.


----------



## smallengine34 (Aug 22, 2006)

Amp Meter Does Not Hold At 4.11 It Drops Down To 2.6 Amps And Blows Fuse With My Meter In Series With Red Wire And Green Has A Jumper Wire In Place For Clutch To Activate And Run.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't tell you what the exact resistances should be for the PTO switch or the wiring, but it should be negligible - next to nothing. The clutch is a different story - I looked at Ogura's website, and not knowing what you have there model-wise I chose there heavy-duty MMC model, with an available torque range of 37ft-lbs to 1475ft-lbs. I remember years ago I tested a new clutch (not Ogura) for a Walker mower, and it held 60-65lbs. before breakaway.
Ogura calls for an average of 5 to 13 ohms for the MMC - yours reading 34 may be an indicator of a problem, but without the exact spec I can only speculate.
http://www.ogura-clutch.com/
Paul


----------

